# World Eaters as Space Wolves !



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi !

I'm playing W40K since almost 2 years now. I started a World Eaters warband and kept it growing until around 3000 points. 2500 pts are painted and now I plan to play them count as Space Wolves to field Berzerkers riding Juggernaut (as Thunderwolves). 

I'm currently painting them, I have 2 Juggernauts ready, one left to go ! 

Khorne Brass Rider with Chainaxe (click for more pictures)

The arms are magnetized so I can switch weapons easily. If the next Chaos codex allows Berzerker on Juggernauts, I'll be able to adapt their equipment !

Khorne Brass Rider with Powerfist (click for more pictures)

The powerfist comes from the Terminator sprue, I didn't have any regular one available. Anyway, I can switch with a Thunderhammer or anything else (both arms are removable). Legs are from the Thunderwolves sprue.

Khorne Brass Rider with Brass Aegis


This is the last one, it will be painted this week.

They are led by a Chaos Lord on Juggernaut

The axe is from the previous Bloodletter model. I'll play it as a Deamon weapon (CSM) or a Frost Axe (SW). The head is from the Possessed sprue with Berzerk ears.

Every model will have a skull base when they'll be finished :so_happy:

Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Really nice conversions and think berzerkers would play really well as sw


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice paint job thus far Ondskapt. This Space Wolves/World Eaters idea wouldnt have orginated from Blue Table Painting would it? =) Nonetheless, it's a cool idea giving you more bang for your buck.

Back on topic, your painting looks really good and I really like the eyes on the Juggernaut. The models look unified and the skull base...Awesome!

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments 

@Disciple of Ezekiel
I didn't know Blue Table Painting. I took a quick look, I didn't find what you were refering to.
To be honest, the Juggernaut is one of the GW models that I like the most and it really annoys me that the current Chaos Codex doesn't allow Berzerk Champion to have one (and on a Chaos Lord with T4, it's too expensive ...)
Playing them count as Space Wolves is the only way I've found !


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

ondskapt said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> @Disciple of Ezekiel
> I didn't know Blue Table Painting. I took a quick look, I didn't find what you were refering to.
> ...


Aye they are looking good so +rep, the brass on the juggs looks clean, so great job

. As far as Blue Table Painting...saw someones thread about paying 150 dollars to have to models assembled and painted and they left mold lines, and left areas of the model underneath arms and under joints completely unpainted. It looked like a 6 year old painted it as well. Just a terrible job overall.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish i could do that


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work so far, I'm loving these! The posing is great and the painting is top notch. 

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking models. I actually used a juggernaught as a TW for my Irion Priest as well.


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

The third one !


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Great work mate, the red paint work is lovely and clean well done that man.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the idea, and I want to see more!
And on to the painting, the red is awesome, nice and clean. Same with the brass. The only thing is that the bone looks too clean, like it would be just cleaned or so. Keep up the good work!


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Juggernauts are such awesome models.

Nice choice on the bases (SKULLS FOR THE SKULL GOD) and the red is turning out great.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What process do you go through to do your red? I've seen a number of suggestions but none of them have really turned out well for me.


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments !

@Words_of_Truth
I undercoat with the red Army Painter primer, I boost the red with some layers of thin Blood Red in order to have a nice and bright red. Then I wash with a purple shade (Leviathan / Druchii) : it gives that crimson look. I highlight with a mix of 2/3 Blood Red and 1/3 Blazing Orange.

@Flerden
Have you seen all the pictures on my blog ? There's 5-6 shots of each rider.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice Khornate you have there. You've obviously put a lot of work and creativity into painting it -- well done. Keep it coming.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ondskapt said:


> Thanks for the comments !
> 
> @Words_of_Truth
> I undercoat with the red Army Painter primer, I boost the red with some layers of thin Blood Red in order to have a nice and bright red. Then I wash with a purple shade (Leviathan / Druchii) : it gives that crimson look. I highlight with a mix of 2/3 Blood Red and 1/3 Blazing Orange.



This red army primer?. I've only really stuck to using GW paints so no wonder I can never get it looking right.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I use that stuff myself after reading about it, really good stuff, not just the red either.


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> This red army primer?.


I'm using this one : http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/army-painter/sprays/pure-red-colour-primer-spray/prod_3322.html
Before that I undercoated Skull White, then a first layer of Mechrite Red and 2 or 3 layers or thin Blood Red. It took me ages ... Now with the red primer it goes really faster for the same result.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, from looking on the pics in the blog, I have to say the skulls look much better there :laugh:
But anyway, you plan on doing more? And I have never realised the Juggernaught is such a cool model before.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ondskapt said:


> I'm using this one : http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/army-painter/sprays/pure-red-colour-primer-spray/prod_3322.html
> Before that I undercoated Skull White, then a first layer of Mechrite Red and 2 or 3 layers or thin Blood Red. It took me ages ... Now with the red primer it goes really faster for the same result.


Ok, I'll go for pure red then.

I used to do the same as you, it took ages and I was never happy with the outcome, so now I have a World Eaters army with two or three units and tanks all with different shades of Red because of the different techniques I'd tried. I'll definitely be trying your way though, I really want my world eaters to look good.


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

The trick is : if your red isn't ... red ... enough, your model will look violet after the wash. I usually had that problem with a white undercoat without enough blood red layers, it was too bright. 
Glad you enjoy the red and good luck !


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

The bases are done ! (More pictures here)





I mold the skulls with plaster resin, the cast is made of Siligum. 
Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very Nice!

How many cans of that red paint do you think is best to get to spray a dread, a land raider, a terminator squad and a greater daemon and possible a couple of rhinos?


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody for comments & rep 

@Words_of_Truth
I'll say two... It's quite the same behavior as the GW cans in fact.



I just bought a Land Speeder so my 2000 pts list is now complete

*HQ : *
- 1x Wolf Lord (Thunderwolf, Runic Armor, Belt of Russ, Frost Axe, Saga of the Wulfkin)_ (Chaos Lord)_

*ELITE*
- 1x Dreadnought (Multi Melta, Heavy Flamer) in a Drop pod _(Dreadclaw)_
- 4x Wolf Guard (2 Combi Melta, 2 Combi Flamer, 4 Power fist) _(Skull Champions)_

*TROOPS*
- 7x Grey Hunters (1x meltagun, 1x Wolf Standard, 1x Mark of Wulfen)_ (Berzerkers)_
- 7x Grey Hunters (1x meltagun, 1x Wolf Standard, 1x Mark of Wulfen), Rhino _(Berzerkers)_
- 7x Grey Hunters (1x flamer, 1x Wolf Standard, 1x Mark of Wulfen), Rhino _(Berzerkers)_
- 7x Grey Hunters (1x flamer, 1x Wolf Standard, 1x Mark of Wulfen), Rhino _(Berzerkers)_

*FAST ATTACK*
- 3x Thunderwolves (1x Powerfist, 1x Storm Shield, 1x Melta bomb) (_Khorne's Brass Riders_)
- 1x Land Speeder (1x Multi Melta, 1x Heavy Flamer)
- 15x Fenrisians Wolves (_Bloodletters_)

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
- 1x Land Raider (1x Multi Melta)
- 1x Predator (1x TL Lascan, 2x Lascan)

Let's hope I'll like playing them !


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tried out the way you did it but I don't think I'm as good a painter but I'm happier with them than I was before.

For the wash do you wash the entirety of the red or just in the crevices?.


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

I wash the model entirely. The brass comes from a Shining Gold layer washed by the Leviathan at the same moment by the way.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Spray just turned up, just recoated some of my world eaters and the red is just so much better


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

this is my favourite










I really love the detail and extra's added - quite insightful and inspirational =)



This one is also very good to look at 










However I cannot stop thinking that the jugga should be on its hind legs as it would be coming down to stomp on an enemy - the chaos marine on the back would also be using this as a chance to add power to his axe swing!

All are lovely model's my sincere thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Your reds are very vibrant, very nice work! I think the skulls on the latest two models could be a bit either dirtier/blood stained though. Excellent stuff though, I wish my reds looked that good haha


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@BoC

while I really appreciate the REP bonus (since I can now spend this on forum hoe's) these are not my models - sadly!

Infact they are onskapt's creation mounted Khorne Beserkies using the Space-Wolves codex for rules / points and deployment - with nice added touch of Khaos for good measure! =D


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Zetronus said:


> @BoC
> 
> while I really appreciate the REP bonus (since I can now spend this on forum hoe's) these are not my models - sadly!
> 
> Infact they are onskapt's creation mounted Khorne Beserkies using the Space-Wolves codex for rules / points and deployment - with nice added touch of Khaos for good measure! =D


Well... that's embarrassing... and rep to the right guy haha, I made the mistake of going to the latest pictures and +repping... I suck...


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I would of added the rep on as I am a nice forum soul like that - alas I had already max-repped onskapt's thread due to his most nice models =)


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments & rep guys 

I haven't been idle since the last Juggernaut as I needed a Land Speeder Tornado to be able to play my Space Wolves count as list !

Here it is !



Weapons and doors are magnetised (I plan to build a Typhoon Missile Launcher from the Havoc Launcher). I'm not really proud of the Multi-Melta (it's already damn hot here and I wanted to finish it this evening), so I'll clear it and paint it again later maybe.

Hope you like it too ! (first game with my World Wolves / Space Eaters next Friday)


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Spray just turned up, just recoated some of my world eaters and the red is just so much better


Nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking very nice. Awesome consistent red with good brass to compliment it. Will be following this one!


----------

